

Near the advent of the Dynabook - stcredzero
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynabook

======
stcredzero
Something that can compete with the display qualities of paper, but bring with
it the ability to run scripts, play sound and video media, create my own media
by sketching, composing music, writing, creating new hyperlinked content, and
do all this while interfaced with the global network through 3G or better --
this device would bring about a revolution in personal computing at least as
big as the advent of the iPhone.

The article describes the Dynabook as being like a laptop. If you've heard
Alan Kay speak about the idea, you know that it goes beyond the notion of a
portable workstation, which is what the laptop/notebook is.

